# Should I wait for Black Friday?



## DigglerDawg (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi all. I think I might be in the market for a 6D, having recklessly and somewhat regretfully sold my 1DSIII. I'm in the UK, well, Guernsey (VAT benefits, yay!) and wondered if any of you think it's worth holding out for the end-of-November Black Friday craziness? Do you think such an item will receive any deals and where do you think it's worth watching?
Thanks for your replies!


----------



## meywd (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2014/11/canonpricewatchs-holiday-predictions-part-2-ebay-non-authorized/



> EOS 6D body-only for $1300 (or slightly above)
> What makes us predict this: Recent EOS 6D deals have pegged this body at $1349 (import with WiFi & GPS). A price of $1299 breaks a psychological barrier that is sure to trigger buying, and I wouldn’t be surprised if we reach it during at some point this year.
> 
> EOS 6D with 24-105mm Kit for $1800
> What makes us predict this: This item has been recently seen at $1849. If the body indeed drops to $1300 unauthorized, then $1799 may be in the cards for the kit.


----------



## TeT (Nov 18, 2014)

if you can hold off until Sunday night, you should get some real pointers for the coming week at that time...

Don't expect new body less than 1100.00 US. The kicker is going to be what the kits go for....


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 18, 2014)

I use bfads.net, my guess is grey market on eBay is probably going to be your best bet, but it wouldn't surprise me if there is a printer deal with a rebate that makes a good deal of sense.


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 18, 2014)

I follow fatwallet.com and have set-up google alerts


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Nov 22, 2014)

Sure, or maybe Blue Tuesday, Yellow Saturday or Red Monday.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi dickgraphixstop. 
Your just making up coloured days now aren't you? ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



dickgrafixstop said:


> Sure, or maybe Blue Tuesday, Yellow Saturday or Red Monday.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 23, 2014)

DigglerDawg said:


> Hi all. I think I might be in the market for a 6D, having recklessly and somewhat regretfully sold my 1DSIII. I'm in the UK, well, Guernsey (VAT benefits, yay!) and wondered if any of you think it's worth holding out for the end-of-November Black Friday craziness? Do you think such an item will receive any deals and where do you think it's worth watching?
> Thanks for your replies!



I would suggest waiting for 2015. I'm pretty sure that there will be far more capable cameras available this time next year since we are going through a technology transition in 2014. No point in buying obsolete technology IMO.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 23, 2014)

DigglerDawg said:


> Hi all. I think I might be in the market for a 6D, having recklessly and somewhat regretfully sold my 1DSIII. I'm in the UK, well, Guernsey (VAT benefits, yay!) and wondered if any of you think it's worth holding out for the end-of-November Black Friday craziness? Do you think such an item will receive any deals and where do you think it's worth watching?
> Thanks for your replies!


Last year there were good deals Around black Friday so this will probably happen this year


----------

